# top ten list of scams 2020



## macgeek (Sep 12, 2020)

sort of an ugly website but very useful information on scams and avoiding them. 

http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/current_top_10_scam_list.php


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2020)

I get many scam calls. 2 weeks ago I got a call saying I won $11,000,000 dollars and a new car from Publishing clearing house. I said sorry but I already have $11,000,000 dollars and a new car and then I hung up the phone.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 13, 2020)

the do not call registry helps, the only calls I get now are the auto warranty calls.


----------



## Mike (Oct 14, 2020)

Helpful information macgeek, thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2020)

The scam” your being arrested “ is happing in Australia at the moment I’ve had a couple of calls this week and hubs got 2 calls today,  We are getting a recorded message where the previous Microsoft or Tax dept scams were someone abusing you as soon as you answered the phone.

The thing is the calls I got came  up as an Victorian (Australia ) landline number that have the 03 area code, but highly likely coming from the usual country known to be involved in scams.


----------



## old medic (Oct 14, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I get many scam calls. 2 weeks ago I got a call saying I won $11,000,000 dollars and a new car from Publishing clearing house. I said sorry but I already have $11,000,000 dollars and a new car and then I hung up the phone.


I got the same call.... Told them to put the money in the trunk, and drop the car off at the house....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't answer any calls from numbers I don't recognize.  Period.  If it's a legitimate call they'll leave a message and I'll add the number to my contacts if it's someone I want to stay in touch with.  

Someone told me a long time ago that you owe nothing, not even your time or good manners, to people who show up uninvited and disturb your peace. 
He was referring specifically to a persistent door-to-door salesman, but I have since expanded that policy to include phone calls and emails.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> The scam” your being arrested “ is happing in Australia at the moment I’ve had a couple of calls this week and hubs got 2 calls today,  We are getting a recorded message where the previous Microsoft or Tax dept scams were someone abusing you as soon as you answered the phone.
> 
> The thing is the calls I got came  up as an Victorian (Australia ) landline number that have the 03 area code, but highly likely coming from the usual country known to be involved in scams.


They're using this one over here as well. We either don't pick up, or hang up immediately. Rarely do they leave a voice message.


----------



## RB-TX (Oct 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They're using this one over here as well. We either don't pick up, or hang up immediately. Rarely do they leave a voice message.


Some of these unwelcome callers are persistent, calling week after week.  I found a way to get off their call list.

I wait for the human to get on the phone (after the come on pitch), and then I interrupt them saying, "You need to know that this call is being recorded for quality assurance, and possible evidence if litigation results."

It hasn't failed yet that the caller hangs up and the calls from them stop.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 14, 2020)

RB-TX said:


> I found a way to get off their call list.


I tell them that I was very interested in what they where selling but I am late for an appointment..I ask for their home phone number and I will call back around midnight when I get home..Click..


----------



## Bakara (Oct 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I get many scam calls. 2 weeks ago I got a call saying I won $11,000,000 dollars and a new car from Publishing clearing house. I said sorry but I already have $11,000,000 dollars and a new car and then I hung up the phone.



Everyday i got the same e-mail messages.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 17, 2020)

My email does a good job at filtering out scam email. I check through it quickly before I delete ion case it really is a long lost relative. I do same as star song with the cell phone. Only 3 people have the unlisted # of my land line & the junk calls go to message after two rings & the scammers never leave one. Except the determined lady from Marriott who wants to give me a free stay if I’ll do something or other.


----------

